# Top 3 NE Ohio Carp Water



## dumbagain (Jul 10, 2006)

Hello. Looking to do some more carpin' this summer. I usually just hit the Rocky River and some of my local lakes.

Anyone have some suggestions for the NE Ohio area where I can target some bigger fish and more numbers possibly?


----------



## dumbagain (Jul 10, 2006)

Kinda trying to avoid Erie also.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Ladue / Pymatuning


----------



## dumbagain (Jul 10, 2006)

LaDue a little closer. 
Recommend a good shore spot? 
Anyone carp from yak/canoe, that sounds interesting to do.


----------

